# To All Military and Special Forces Member.What Watches do you use and why.



## Konz81

I want to buy a good military/dive watch.Did some research and all kind of military/dive watches just say that they are the best.I thinks thats bull.So i want to know from the guys who use and need these watches every day,what watch you use and why.


----------



## Crusader

Methinks the answer depends to some extent on who's paying for the watch ... the more government funding is available, the higher one can go in quality and price (see the special antimagnetic Ocean 2000 for German special forces).

The more purchase is at the personal or unit level, the higher the "replaceability" factor figures.

Just my two bezants' worth ... ;-)


----------



## Janne

I was an officer in a Swedish Special Forces unit, (see my profile), for 2 years.
I wore an Omega Constellation f300. I still have it, had it restored by Omega a couple of years back.
IMO you do not need these "Superman" watches. A WR of 30-50 meters, a bit of lume and you are fine. Most important for me was the accurancy.
Most of my colleagues had Rolexes, Tudors, Omegas. 
IMHO those "tactical" watches are all show and no action.


----------



## ecalzo

Crusader said:


> Methinks the answer depends to some extent on who's paying for the watch ... the more government funding is available, the higher one can go in quality and price (see the special antimagnetic Ocean 2000 for German special forces).
> 
> The more purchase is at the personal or unit level, the higher the "replaceability" factor figures.
> 
> Just my two bezants' worth ... ;-)


i agree.....
i think that most of the special forces employers wears G-Shock
or Timex or Marathon or Luminox..
:think:


----------



## Crusader

ecalzo said:


> i think that most of the special forces employers wears G-Shock or Timex or Marathon or Luminox..


D'accord on the G-Shock, Timex and Suunto ... not sure about Marathon and Luminox. At the end of the day, in terms of ruggedness and functionailty, incidentally) quartz digital > quartz analog > mechanical

Unfortunately, we don't only need to know which watches are worn, but for which reasons (affordability/replaceability; functions like timers, second timezone etc.; quick readability ...) ;-)


----------



## d3gfx

I never had a problem with my Issued Stocker & Yale, or the Casio, and Seiko's I used in the field, I guess it would depend on the information you need to Continue the Mission..

For me, I had to have accuracy, some Dependable Lume (which Casio failed)
and a watch that could take harsh environments, but let me tell you....the Jungle is NO place for a watch for extended periods of time.

I would go for the new Sunnto's (sp) and Marathon's I have heard from fellow WIS are a "must have".

I guess what it comes down to is your Mission, your Budget, and can you STOP at just ONE ? ?


----------



## Wardo

d3gfx said:


> I would go for the new Sunnto's (sp) and Marathon's I have heard from fellow WIS are a "must have".


To what "new Suuntos" are you referring?


----------



## atxtj

I wore a luminox 3001 for the last four years I was in the army. It was beaten on regularly while being abused in the turret of an M1A1. I know people lately have had reliability issues with them but mine never failed me, and the lume is great when pulling watch. Here's a few pics I snapped, you can see it's been "loved". I'll never get rid of this watch, its been through too much stuff with me!;-)


----------



## Doug507

By far and away, G-Shock and Ironman are the most common. For US forces, nothing even comes close to these. Suuntos are gaining favor, but they really suck up batteries f-a-s-t.

Some of us dinosaurs remember when Seiko divers ruled. *sigh* :-!


----------



## atxtj

Doug507 said:


> By far and away, G-Shock and Ironman are the most common. For US forces, nothing even comes close to these.


This is absolutely correct. And it brings up an interesting point. The vast majority of soldiers are not what I would consider WIS people. They have a watch because they have to be able to tell time, and in a combat MOS, you don't always have access to a wall clock or cell phone. The people that I knew that were into watches never wore anything they didn't mind seeing destroyed into the field.:think: I know I didn't, it just had to work, cool WIS features be damned! I.e. I would not wear my Marathon on a tank. I don't know about the SF guys, this is just an average tankers opinion.


----------



## GavH

When at a desk I wear a different one each day O&W, Omega, CWC G10 or Suunto, but when in the field I wear my Suunto Core Black/Orange. 

Easy to read, Good, but not overly powerful backlight, it gives me Sunset and sunrise times which are key timings we in the British Army include in our orders, a compass as a backup to my Silva, The barometer is useful for predicting what the weather might do (although the Storm Alarm is neither accurate enough or tactical enough when it goes off!) and the Altimeter can be a useful Nav aid if properly calibrated. 

Overall, a useful tool watch that does a bit more than just tell you the time and look cool (obviously I had to remove the awful Orange strap and replace with a Black divers strap for it to look cool). As for draining batteries, this was an issue with early model Core's (see the Suunto Forum for more) but not so much now though I believe the GPS enable X9 and new X10 still eat batteries.


----------



## althaur

I wore a Suunto for most of my deployment to Afghanistan and still where it while I'm over there for work. I don't worry about beating the hell out of it, which it shows. It's a great overall watch for what I need it to do.


----------



## scuttle

Crusader said:


> D'accord on the G-Shock, Timex and Suunto ... not sure about Marathon and Luminox. At the end of the day, in terms of ruggedness and functionailty, incidentally) quartz digital > quartz analog > mechanical


I read an old G-Shock forum post about this the other day: someone had checked several books by SAS soldiers and found that _*Baby G's*_ are very popular with SAS troopers. You know, those shrunken candy coloured, opalscent things made for girls to wear. I suppose when you're that tough you don't need a Marathon TSAR to prove you're a Man. Plus the few grams saved probably do count to the sort of people who chop down their toothbrush handles so they can carry an extra bullet.

But anyway, what you really want to be ultra authentic is one of these










... and don't forget to find out what the colour of the boathouse at Hereford is. Although I'm beginning to suspect the answer might be "DayGlo Pink".


----------



## Janne

You are 100% right. And such a watch brings a bit of tenderness in all that testosterone reeking world! ;-)


----------



## ecalzo

great post guys.....
great opinion and experience here.....
:-!


----------



## tflhund

I preferred this one when I was in the muck...


----------



## offshoredriver

Another vote for the G-shock from me. When I was a grunt in the field I wore a Traser most of the time or a G-Shock. Both indestructible and reliable as well as easy to read. Later when I became a "winged" grunt and my pay went up I bought myself a Rolex sub, and actually wore that most of the time (and still do), although whenever deployed I used the G-shock or the issued watch as I didn't like the idea of having personal items with me to much, especially expensive ones! Now as a civvy pilot I get paid a bit better again, so my collection improved further, and now a Sinn 356 is probably my favourite. I got the sapphire front and back out on it recently and that helps keep the scratches away. I must say though, that my watches dont get treated anywhere nearly as badly as they used to, if there was a danger of that it would be back to the G.


----------



## river rat

The 22 years I spent in the Navy I had a seiko 7548 Quartz diver it took a beating and it keep on ticking got it when I was in guam I had other's that lasted one week then I got this seiko and I still got it today it was the only watch I used when I was in special boat unit eleven that was a great unit we used river patrol boats PBR's and mini armored troop cariers MATC and PBL's patrol boat lite and were trained to insert and extract seals and do water born gaurd post and do board and search and do riverine warfare it was one of the better unit's I served with and I will never forget being wet and cold and a 100.00 dollar seiko did the trick.Here is a web site about my old unit the photo's are cool the one's when the navy let us have beards http://www.warboats.org/SBU11.htm


----------



## Montauke

G-Shock, specifically a solar-powered one. If you're going to be overseas for a year (or more), you don't want to worry about finding a place to change a battery. You don't know how long a watch has been sitting in a shop before it was purchased. 

IMHO, I think all the high-end military (ie, expensive automatics) or military-type watches are great to have and to admire, but I would not wear one in a deployed or rugged environment and risk it to all the stresses it would endure over a significant period. It's like buying a $60k Mercedes SUV but don't take it offroad lest it gets an expensive scratch or a dent. A G-Shock is like your inexpensive go-anywhere diesel Land Cruiser workhorse.


----------



## Crusader

river rat said:


> Here is a web site about my old unit the photo's are cool the one's when the navy let us have beards http://www.warboats.org/SBU11.htm


Website isn't available, I am afraid.


----------



## whifferdill

Crusader said:


> Website isn't available, I am afraid.


I get it OK.....interesting thread. Love the pink Gshocks!


----------



## Crusader

whifferdill said:


> I get it OK.....interesting thread. Love the pink Gshocks!


I can see the website now ... must have been a temporary thing. b-)


----------



## aliasrichmond

Most soldiers actually seem to wear mundane Gshocks or G10's, the so called "tactical / black ops" offerings are for Mall Ninjas only...


----------



## sntangerbg

G-shock for me when I was in. I do not recall any solar Gs in 94-96, mine was a regular 004 model ( I think, but not sure), never failed me. If I had to go again, it would probably be a G-shock again, although my Seiko and my Tutima will be fine, I am sure.


----------



## HercDriver

*I wear an Omega X-33*

Why? Well I got a good deal through their military pilot program, but I would not have purchased it if it did not meet my needs. Because I fly and aviation forecasts/flight plans/etc. are in Zulu/UTC/GMT I like a watch with a second time zone set to UTC. I also like a good back light as I fly at night a lot and make notes, and like to have the date handy. And, lastly, I like an alarm on my watch for when I land at some hotel somewhere and don't want to trust in their alarm clock. And the X-33 alarm is freakin' loud.


----------



## Buddy Lee

What doug said was true. G shocks and ironmans. Wanna know why? Cuz that's what the PX carries lol. I know some units let you request what you want (I was in one of those units for 7 years) but most soldiers and special operations types just buy whats in the px and go. Companies that use the "issued to special forces" or seals are just stupid. I've trained, and trained _with,_ no less than 15 different nations' soldiers, and found that most of us just use what we could afford, that filled our requirements. 
9 times outta 10? A g shock or ironman. Most of the time the G's. Every one of my team guys used a G shock in iraq. I used a g2500 1v in iraq, and it performed great. On this deployment, I wear a standard mudman. Again, great watches.

Reasons. Cheap. Available anywhere. Rugged beyond ANY of those high speed stylistic auto divers we talk about in here soo much. Easy to work on. Has 5 alarms. Countdown timers, altitude and/or barometer options. Non reflective, and light weight. And lume when YOU want it. NOT 24/7. 
The perfect operational watch.


----------



## river rat

Buddy Lee said:


> What doug said was true. G shocks and ironmans. Wanna know why? Cuz that's what the PX carries lol. I know some units let you request what you want (I was in one of those units for 7 years) but most soldiers and special operations types just buy whats in the px and go. Companies that use the "issued to special forces" or seals are just stupid. I've trained, and trained _with,_ no less than 15 different nations' soldiers, and found that most of us just use what we could afford, that filled our requirements.
> 9 times outta 10? A g shock or ironman. Most of the time the G's. Every one of my team guys used a G shock in iraq. I used a g2500 1v in iraq, and it performed great. On this deployment, I wear a standard mudman. Again, great watches.
> 
> Reasons. Cheap. Available anywhere. Rugged beyond ANY of those high speed stylistic auto divers we talk about in here soo much. Easy to work on. Has 5 alarms. Countdown timers, altitude and/or barometer options. Non reflective, and light weight. And lume when YOU want it. NOT 24/7.
> The perfect operational watch.


Your are right I bought the one I used at the exchange that's the Navy PX it was a seiko diver but it was 1980 and the G Shock was not invented yet you buy what's handy and the PX and Navy Exchange are some time's the only store around.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Konz81 said:


> I want to buy a good military/dive watch.Did some research and all kind of military/dive watches just say that they are the best.I thinks thats bull.So i want to know from the guys who use and need these watches every day,what watch you use and why.


While flying (military) in late 60's, I had a Seiko "Bell-Matic" I bought in Hong Kong. Possibly one of the first alarm watches. Later, as a civilian, I became more aware of wristwatch functionality and had to have a Breitling Navitimer for its ties to aviation. I also had Casio "calculator" watches when they first came out and appreciated their "bang for the buck" a heck of a lot. Today, I like the Breitling B-1 for all the functionality I need or want and it is a beauty as well IMO. Flying military or commercial, this one is by far my favorite... ;-) 
Cheers,
Ron


----------



## HappyJack

As a Royal Navy Navigator I mostly wore my own Heuer Sports 2000 chrono quartz, or my issued CWC G10 Navigator (also quartz); I wore my Seiko Auto diver on the diving course and had a CWC Quartz Diver (non-date) after qualifying, which had great lume but which only ever got used in the water, due to the lack of a date. 

As a Navigator the most important things were accuracy - hence the preference for quartz - and readability, both day and night - both CWCs were excellent for that! I needed a date because a fair chunk of my time was spent planning the ship's route and I often needed to refer to tide tables and nautical almanacs, and using the wrong date could be a terminal mistake.

Water resistance could be handy when on deck in bad weather or in the ships boats and the chronograph was useful for calculating speed over a measured distance or for estimating distance from an object (you measure the time taken to double the angle off the bow of the object whose distance you need to know), though there was usually a stopwatch around for that.

Didn't get down and dirty very often, apart from the odd assault course, adventurous training exercise, beach barbeque or mess games...


----------



## Brian D.

*Get a G-Shock. You can beat that thing all day long and it will still function. If you would prefer not to have to worry about batteries go with a tough solar model like the G-2300/2310. Standard battery model go with a G-9000 Mudman. Here are mine in order that I listed above.*


----------



## ecalzo

great 2300.....:-!


----------



## 1man

another vote for G-Shock as the most widely used in the military!

I was in the the Infantry(Boat Company) and assigned to Special Operation Training Group in the US Marine Corp and majority of us used the G-Shock because it was tough as hell and didn't cost much. Alot of us had Citizen Aqualand Dive watches as well as Suunto watches for the compass(land nav) feature and countdown timer(for Training drills and timing fuses for demolitions). Units sometimes have money allocated for additional gear, not standardized)!

One thing that's always taken into consideration is 'light discipline"(on low/no light work; night recon patrols) the use of the "backlight" is used with extreme caution(usually done while patrol is paused(Stop, Look, Listen and check map) and in the prone to reduce silhouette with some kind of cover over it). Watches with lume hands are a little better for time checks. Worked with platoons from Seal Team 1 and 5 as well as a platoon from 5th SF group, they used G-Shock more as well. 



1man


----------



## caffeinated

I wear an Omega Seamaster, 2254.50. But I'm a senior NCO and I don't crawl around in the mud much anymore, lol. I keep a Suunto Vector on my web gear for the compass, thermometer and such.

I wore a Festina chronograph on my first deployment to Iraq. Here's a pic of old and new.



I go back and forth whether to wear the Omega on another deployment if I get sent again. I think I will, but I still have the internal debate. ;-) I will bring a Marathon GSAR as a backup.

My son is a new Marine. I've given him a Marathon Navigator and a Seiko 007. He wears the Seiko for off duty and the Navigator for field use. Actually he's on his second Navigator, the tritum vial fell off the hour hand on the first one. Another forum member sent him an Uzi watch that my son also uses in the field.

Most other Soldiers I know wear Timex or G-Shock.


----------



## G Shock

Well the ultimate mil watch is G-Shock and the model G9000 DW8500.all the specials forces in Greece wears GShock(comandos) and citizen(naval comandos).:-!


----------



## supawabb

G-Shocks all the way. $ for $ they are beyond outstanding and can weather the worst **** storms. Whether it is the shock resist from being banged up and dropped to the 200m water resist (which some members i nthe G-Shock forum have tested to much greater depths) and their ease of use and backlit displays... they are TOP NOTCH :-!


----------



## ecalzo

1man said:


> another vote for G-Shock as the most widely used in the military!
> 
> I was in the the Infantry(Boat Company) and assigned to Special Operation Training Group in the US Marine Corp and majority of us used the G-Shock because it was tough as hell and didn't cost much. Alot of us had Citizen Aqualand Dive watches as well as Suunto watches for the compass(land nav) feature and countdown timer(for Training drills and timing fuses for demolitions). Units sometimes have money allocated for additional gear, not standardized)!
> 
> One thing that's always taken into consideration is 'light discipline"(on low/no light work; night recon patrols) the use of the "backlight" is used with extreme caution(usually done while patrol is paused(Stop, Look, Listen and check map) and in the prone to reduce silhouette with some kind of cover over it). Watches with lume hands are a little better for time checks. Worked with platoons from Seal Team 1 and 5 as well as a platoon from 5th SF group, they used G-Shock more as well.
> 1man


great great info..
thank you a lot...
:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Wojo

Another +1 for G Shock and Ironman. Most of the operators I saw and interacted with in Iraq all had on either a basic (6600 or 6900) or an Ironman. Didnt see too many with Suuntos either. Some would put a nickel sized compass on the wrist band, but that was about it. Nothing fancy, with the exception of one guy wearing a 5.11 watch with a bullet drop calculator on it. That was definitely an exception.


----------



## Cabaiguan

I'm still in the USN and most guys wear Timex IronMan or Casio G-Shocks. I have an IronMan that is accurate and rugged. At the end of the day, that's what really counts. I also prefer quartz over mech. simply for the accuracy and "set and forget" nature of a battery powered watch.


----------



## RolexSubMan

G-Shocks are the "ULTIMATE" Military and Special Forces watches. They are the most durable and the most rugged watches and they are also very reasonably priced.:-!


----------



## Shany

RolexSubMan said:


> G-Shocks are the "ULTIMATE" Military and Special Forces watches. They are the most durable and the most rugged watches and they are also very reasonably priced.:-!


thank you I wanted to find an affordable one


----------



## ecalzo

Cabaiguan said:


> I'm still in the USN and most guys wear Timex IronMan or Casio G-Shocks. I have an IronMan that is accurate and rugged. At the end of the day, that's what really counts. I also prefer quartz over mech. simply for the accuracy and "set and forget" nature of a battery powered watch.


what timex?:think:
i'm soo curious..now?
i practice tactical shooting as hobby..
and still like so much Timex..
Maybe a solar powered one?
;-)


----------



## Cabaiguan

ecalzo said:


> what timex?:think:
> i'm soo curious..now?
> i practice tactical shooting as hobby..
> and still like so much Timex..
> Maybe a solar powered one?
> ;-)


Looks like this:

http://www.timex.com/gp/product/B00...&m=A1S5XB33AHYRMX&n=267161011&timexBrand=core

It's a 30-lap, 100m WR IronMan. Simple watch...chrono (w/split times), timer, alarm and Indiglo. You can switch btw 12hr or 24hr readout.

Really nothing fancy, but functional. Runs on a CR2016 battery.


----------



## McSoappy

scuttle said:


> ... and don't forget to find out what the colour of the boathouse at Hereford is.


Nice Ronin reference there!:-!

I'll have to watch that soon!


----------



## scuttle

...And carrying on the movie theme, Casio produced this model for the Imperial armed forces - the G-Shock "Storm Trooper" variant of the Mud Man:










(Pic by "buzzbait", whose Mudman pic seems to have become the forum standard. I don't know if that's his own wrist.)
http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l256/Buzzbait67/G-9000/HPIM2265.jpg


----------



## BA1970

*I agree with you. A good Seiko diver is all you need.*



janne said:


> i was an officer in a swedish special forces unit, (see my profile), for 2 years.
> I wore an omega constellation f300. I still have it, had it restored by omega a couple of years back.
> Imo you do not need these "superman" watches. A wr of 30-50 meters, a bit of lume and you are fine. Most important for me was the accurancy.
> Most of my colleagues had rolexes, tudors, omegas.
> Imho those "tactical" watches are all show and no action.


|> :-!


----------



## DiverDoc

I bought a Seiko 6309 at the Navy Exchange at the NEx in Norfolk in 1987. Not the most expensive or glamorous watch, but it was solid and took some punishment. It was banged against rocks, the sides of boats, scraped across anchor chains, not to mention puked on, and it always worked.

Regards,
Tim


----------



## river rat

DiverDoc said:


> I bought a Seiko 6309 at the Navy Exchange at the NEx in Norfolk in 1987. Not the most expensive or glamorous watch, but it was solid and took some punishment. It was banged against rocks, the sides of boats, scraped across anchor chains, not to mention puked on, and it always worked.
> 
> Regards,
> Tim


 I did 22years in the Navy when you said puked on you made be remember the beer machine's instead of coke machines we had beer machines you put 50 cent's in and a budwiser would pop out have not thought of that in years that's the only time I ever got sick when in the Navy was when I had to mutch to drink never got sea sick.


----------



## DiverDoc

river rat said:


> I did 22years in the Navy when you said puked on you made be remember the beer machine's instead of coke machines we had beer machines you put 50 cent's in and a budwiser would pop out have not thought of that in years that's the only time I ever got sick when in the Navy was when I had to mutch to drink never got sea sick.


We had the same machines in our barracks ($0.50 for domestic, $0.75 for imports) when I was in Hospital Corps School at Balboa Naval Hospital, San Diego in 1982. They were removed after a particularly raucous evening of drinking and using the CO2 fire extinguishers to launch tennis balls at unwary passers-by.... ahhh the good old days! :-d


----------



## McSoappy

DiverDoc said:


> They were removed after a particularly raucous evening of drinking and using the CO2 fire extinguishers to launch tennis balls at unwary passers-by.... ahhh the good old days! :-d


LMAO!:-d


----------



## ecalzo

when i was in the army with one of my old G-shock DW-6600 (now i don't now where it is because of thieve) we made a strange joke....
with 4 helmet laying on a soaped ground with one guy putting elbow and knee inside each helmet with the other guys pulling and kicking him anyway any order clashing with some bed and all the item inside the room..
this joke was called "tortoise" :-d:-d
i never had a problem with my G...


----------



## Cabaiguan

DiverDoc said:


> We had the same machines in our barracks ($0.50 for domestic, $0.75 for imports) when I was in Hospital Corps School at Balboa Naval Hospital, San Diego in 1982. They were removed after a particularly raucous evening of drinking and using the CO2 fire extinguishers to launch tennis balls at unwary passers-by.... ahhh the good old days! :-d


The new and improved, "PC" Navy sucks! LOL!


----------



## river rat

Cabaiguan said:


> The new and improved, "PC" Navy sucks! LOL!


I got to see a lot of changes in the Navy I joined in 1980 got out in 2002 I saw uniforms change come and go no woman on ships to having them aboard ship a complete shock to me I was in a specwar unit the only unit's in the Navy that dont have women is spec war and subs then went back to the regular Navy the 7 years in specwar was great I saw the beer machines go and there was no PT test to a PT test to when it was easy to get promoted to were it was hard to get promoted becouse of the down sizing. Now when you cross the line they hand you the shell back cert. with out earning it with woman aboard they cant do it the old way I got my butt beat when I went across the line and the ship's parties in guam we had a big rig truck that was refrigerated to keep the beer cold I bet those are toned down.I remember pin ups XXX on locker's thats gone.When you have women around in combat is stupid I still don't think they should be in combat.On ship you live in tight spaces the first ship I saw the change was a sub tender in Alameda I worked at SIMA we use to call it the love boat that was when they started that change I am just a old salt don't like change.And you all remember tail hook I never had the training the Navy gave us after that.I am glad I am retired from the Navy it has changed but I hope for the better.


----------



## Chris Dominic

* Is there are any way to send photo to my husband, he is in U.S army? *


----------



## Barry H

Have you tried USPS? Alternatively, why don't you ask your hubby?


----------



## jimmyearls

Hi Chris Dominic, Just visit http://www.mymilitaryyears.com/ it has various option for sending video, audio messages, share photos etc. I am a member of this site and shared many photos with my friends.


----------



## retzius

I use an old Casio diver.

I bought it for 40 dollars. I have beat the living poo out of it and it still keeps great time. It has over 1000 dives, many sleepless nights, and tons of mud ground into it over the years. I have changed the battery twice...

I love it but I dont worry about it...

If you showed up in our Ranger battalion with a Rolex we would PT you till you passed out, take your watch, sell it, and use the money to steal your GF. Hahahaha. J/k

A grunts watch is like a grunt.

Have a good one..


----------



## Wardo

retzius said:


> I use an old Casio diver.
> 
> I bought it for 40 dollars. I have beat the living poo out of it and it still keeps great time. It has over 1000 dives, many sleepless nights, and tons of mud ground into it over the years.


Love watches with some history and "character." :-!

How about some pictures? :-d


----------



## Crusader

Welcome to our forum, retzius!


----------



## McSoappy

Wardo said:


> Love watches with some history and "character." :-!
> 
> How about some pictures? :-d


+1 for pics!


----------



## tallguy

I used to love to come back to the photos in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=89987&highlight=marines

But it seems they are gone nowo|o|o|:-s


----------



## Jaybird

Well honestly I just don't really like the way G's look any more. So when I am in the field or muck, I usually wear this one. It has been around the world with me. about 2 yrs from buying new I had to change the battery. Keep's perfect time and is really comfy. Oh yea and if I destroy it , oh well just go get another. b-)


----------



## cal..45

@ jaybird,

the writing on the dial is not readable, what kind of watch is it?


regards, holger


----------



## Jaybird

Hey Cal 45 , sorry for the crap pic , it is a Fossil. mod # AM 3475


----------



## krznrsh

retzius said:


> I use an old Casio diver.
> 
> I bought it for 40 dollars. I have beat the living poo out of it and it still keeps great time. It has over 1000 dives, many sleepless nights, and tons of mud ground into it over the years. I have changed the battery twice...
> 
> I love it but I dont worry about it...
> 
> If you showed up in our Ranger battalion with a Rolex we would PT you till you passed out, take your watch, sell it, and use the money to steal your GF. Hahahaha. J/k
> 
> A grunts watch is like a grunt.
> 
> Have a good one..


Lol. This comment here is the real deal POG would do. J/k. Made me chuckle. Nice one!


----------



## 6R35

krznrsh said:


> Lol. This comment here is the real deal POG would do. J/k. Made me chuckle. Nice one!


This threads been dead for 11 years


----------



## krznrsh

6R35 said:


> This threads been dead for 11 years
> View attachment 15786680


Back from the dead for sure. Lol.


----------



## DGI82

retzius said:


> I use an old Casio diver.
> 
> I bought it for 40 dollars. I have beat the living poo out of it and it still keeps great time. It has over 1000 dives, many sleepless nights, and tons of mud ground into it over the years. I have changed the battery twice...
> 
> I love it but I dont worry about it...
> 
> If you showed up in our Ranger battalion with a Rolex we would PT you till you passed out, take your watch, sell it, and use the money to steal your GF. Hahahaha. J/k
> 
> A grunts watch is like a grunt.
> 
> Have a good one..


Ive heard the same sentiment over and over... especially the PT and GF part LOL


----------



## rolex_dad

I use a luminox or g shock everyday


----------

